
Secure Voice Calls: Now with Threema Work - jk2323
https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/secure-voice-calls-now-with-threema-work
======
jk2323
Now you can also make secure voice calls with Threema, the secure chatting
app.

[Disclaimer: I feel like I should make a little bit free advertisement for
this chatting (and now phone) app, which originated from Switzerland. It has
>3 MM installs in German speaking countries and I am a happy user. It has
little recognition in the English speaking world. Unfortunately]

